# Just got some Pitbull Growlers on my Brute



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are a couple of walkaround videos I made of the Pitbulls. I have the 25.5's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good to see the stockers off that fine machine.  Time to hit the trails!!


----------

